# Big Dovii Update



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is an update video of my large male. His fry still might be available at Big Als Mississauga


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Dude....nice dovii mate! 

A buddy of mine, Spencer Jack, has a pair in his shop. When we moved their tank to the back of the store we measured his big male and he was 18-inches and 7 pounds! lol. 

Such awesome fish! 

Nick


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

FISHBUM said:


> Dude....nice dovii mate!
> 
> A buddy of mine, Spencer Jack, has a pair in his shop. When we moved their tank to the back of the store we measured his big male and he was 18-inches and 7 pounds! lol.
> 
> ...


Its incredible how big they can get in captivity. Keep them long enough and they get huge. His dovii must have been very very thick


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice looking fish Tony 

Thanks for sharing


----------

